

JQuery Wrapper for ZingChart Charting Library API - merrily
http://www.zingchart.com/blog/2015/01/05/jquery-wrapper-zingchart-charting-library-api/

======
yourameanone
There are a lot of events and methods here. Nice.

------
pdr1017
Events outside the chart JSON is nice. Interested to try this out.

